#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Schmerzen am Hals! >

## sun

Hallo zusammen!  Also ich muss euch mal wieder was fragen.   Und zwar ist mein linker Arm zurzeit so schwer und ein Schmerz strahlt in den Arm aus. Woher weiß ich leider nicht, vielleicht von der Schulter oder so.   Aber dann habe ich immer noch am Hals linksseitig auch diese Schmerz, oft ziemlich schlimm. Wenn man oberhalb vom Schlüsselbein also in der Gegend der Hauptschlagader, das ihr wisst was ich meine. Also wenn man da drauf drückt am Hals. Das tut unheimlich weh, aber ganz dumpf und der Schmerz schiesst dann hoch beim Hals und runter zwischen den Schluterblättern.   Ist da was verspannt oder was glaubt ihr?  
Kann denn eine Hauptschlagader schmerzen? Mir kommt vor das ist sie, oder was direkt daneben oder so ist. Keine Ahnung 
Das kenne ich überhaupt noch nicht.

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Kann mir dazu keiner was sagen :Huh?: ?  
Naja egal, ich hab mich entschlossen heute zum Arzt zu gehen.  
Sollte eh normal schon anfang der Woche kommen.  
Kann das denn sein, das es was mit dem Puls zu tun hat? Mein Puls ist ja seit letzter Woche nicht schön, genau gesagt über 100. Seit heute Mittag ist er bei 150 und will nicht runter, deshalb gehe ich nun doch zum Arzt.

----------


## StarBuG

Ist denn der Schmerz eher hinten am Hals oder eher vorne neben dem Kehlkopf?

----------


## sun

Hallo Micha! 
Ja so Vorderseitig ist der Schmerz, direkt neben dem Kehlkopf. Den hätte ich auch zur Beschreibung hernehmen können. Sorry

----------


## Christiane

Kannst du den Schmerz durch bestimmte Bewegungen auslösen?
Wie beweglich ist dein Kopf, oder ist er eingeschränkt? Kopfschmerzen?
Eventuell könnte es auch an den Halswirbeln oder Kopfgelenken liegen, dann bist du ein Fall für den Orthopäden oder Physiotherapeuten.

----------


## sun

Hallo zusammen! 
War heute ja beim Arzt. Sollte normal ja schon anfang der Woche hin gehen.  
Mein Puls ist zurzeit wieder ein wenig hoch. Er war wieder bei 150.  
Die Schmerzen die ich euch beschrieben hatte. Meinte er zuerst, das sei ein flacher Muskel. Aber dann hat er es abgedrückt wo es es schmerzt. Dann meinte er es sei die Hauptschlagader, er hat sich dann noch mein Herz gründlich abgehört. Erst im liegen, dann gleich als ich mich aufsetzte. Er meinte der Puls schießt hoch bei jeder Belastung. Das hat er eben beim ausitzen sofort gehört.  
Also wurden die Betablocker wieder erhöht. So hört sich das Herz ok an. Kontrolle nächste Woche Mittwoch, diesmal hat er gleich einen Tag genannt. Dann nimmt er mich auch Blut ab. Und wenn was ist sollte ich ihm gleich am Handy anrufen, auch am Wochenende.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na also es geht doch. 
Ein HOCH auf deinen Doktor. 
Ich hoffe dein Puls beruhigt sich jetzt, sonst wird ihm die Freundschaft gekündigt  :d_smily_tooth:

----------


## Brava

Da kann ich mich Schubsi nur anschliessen :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## sun

Nein ich bin auch froh, das ich den Arzt habe.  
Der ist gut, der ist immer da.  
Und weiß, wenn was ist, das es ernst ist bei mir.  
Erst gestern hatte er mir wieder gesagt, das ich die ganze Situation in seinen Auge sehr gute meistere und mein schicksal gut ertrage und um gehe damit.  
Er meint immer, ich sei keine jammerin. Andere kommen oft, wegen jeder Kleinigkeit und ich würde diese Sachen garnicht erwähnen. Da hat er auch Recht.  
Ach ist ja egal. Auf jedenfall bin ich froh ihn zu haben.

----------

